# Wydajność Gentoo

## C1REX

Dostałem ten link od pewnego znajomego usera z forum linuxweb.cyb3r.org

http://articles.linmagau.org/modules.php?op=modload&name=Sections&file=index&req=viewarticle&artid=227&page=1

Mam MDK i Gentoo i jakoś mi te testy mało wiarygodne się wydają. Flagi to chyba na złość ktoś ustawiał. 

Co o tym myślicie?

p.s. temat zamieściłem również na http://linuxweb.cyb3r.org

----------

## sandmanpl

żenada

ja po przesiadce z slacka 

mialem tesz redhata kiedyś  dość długo 

zauwazyłem ze gentoo jest prawie o polowe szybszy od mojego slacka

więc te testy to między bajki a reklamy microsoTFU prosze włożyć

----------

